# Furry names?



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay so I looked around and didn't find a thread related to this... I hope? (nobody hurt me please <_<)....anyway...

I've always questioned how other people think of their furry names, and if it relates at all to a user-name you commonly use? If you have a back-story to your name, I'd love to here it. Go! :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 22, 2011)

Raziel (secrets of god) Agion (Holy mountain dweller) Razgriz (A demon of the north sea)

Raziel is a special sergal in her village that lives in the shadow of the "Holy White Mountain". Because she is so different she is regarded as a demon in her tribe.

Took me a while to name her but I got it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift is the Norwegian word for shift. It's appropriate because I am indecisive. I got the name from my 3rd-favorite band, Kaizers Orchestra.

That and it sounds like a boot scruffing against a sidewalk. It's just so much fun to say.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2011)

"Zeke" was the name of my old D&D paladin and Shadowfyre was something I tagged on...don't remember the backstory on that.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

All my characters' names are references to music. My main is Love Deluxe, which is also the name of a Sade album. There's also 'Hallows' Eve Black, who's a kind of roundabout reference to 'Black No. 1' by Type O Negative...I still need to finish Tania, who's a Russian devil-bunny--her full name is Tatiana Konstantinovna Korsakov, which, obviously, shortens to TKK, the shorthand name for My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult, whose song 'Devil Bunnies' is absolutely made of sex.

I might start using other references too, someday, but probably not.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 22, 2011)

It was originally just a pun of a famous Korean Starcraft progamer named iloveoov, I was going around with the screen name iloveoovie whilst trying to think of a steam name. Eventually I just shortened it to Oovie, I've thought about changing the name before but I don't think I will.

If I'm going to have any furry inspiration though, I'll probably put that effort towards a last name rather than a first.


----------



## Jeter (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine was a cross between my growing up in the Southeastern US and my love of alliteration.  Contrary to appearances, it has nothing to do with the baseball star, lol!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

I chose Gibby even before I had furries in mind... It's an abbreviation of my last name and I just think it sounds kinda fun, bouncy and sweet.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ray O'Malley is a corruption of my real name, which is tricky for non-Spanish speakers (the "Mal" was put in because I was a Malamute at the time).

"El GatÃºbelo" is the Spanish male equivalent of "Catwoman".


----------



## Browder (Feb 22, 2011)

Browder Crichton because of this guy playing this character. Although I am nothing like either I love the sound of the name. it fits.


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

Deo is a rough version of _deus_ meaning god in latin.
_Vacuus_ is latin for "hollow" or "without".
My name is Hollow God.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 22, 2011)

'Renwaldo Van Veenmol' is a corrupted variation of 'Renaldo', a very minor character in one of Shakespeare's plays. I don't know what the literal meaning behind 'Renaldo' is, I think it's old italian or latin. I came across it during English class in 9th grade and liked the ring of it. 'Van Veenmol' is supposed to be modern Dutch. 'Van' meaning 'of' or 'from', and 'Veenmol' being Dutch for 'cricket'. I only added the last name for the sake of originality, If somebody already laid claim to Renwaldo I could still keep the username by adding Van Veenmol on the end. I use it for every forum, group and game I sign up on. It's a unique name that nobody ever takes, so it serves a practical purpose.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 22, 2011)

Fenrari is a corruption of Fenrisulfr the legendary god wolf of Norse Mythology. 

Lucrowse is my poor attempt to sound cool by having a name with two silent letters (it's pronounced Loocro)

Whiteward is just because I feel that it's a wholesome name that embodies my protective nature.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 22, 2011)

My full s/n is Radio-Gaz.

Radio: Because I'm obsessed with the radio. I love to hear news and music and I'd much prefer to listen to that rather than an iPod (weird, I know).

Gaz: I randomly went GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHZZZZZZZZZZZ when thinking of a nickname to enter in a name-your-mascot contest (it's for one of my favorite musicians). When it didn't win, I kept it because I like it. A week later, I was re-reminded that in _Invader Zim_, Dib's sister's name is Gaz. It worked out in the end.


----------



## Tango (Feb 22, 2011)

Tango D is short for 'Tango Delta' which means 'Target Down' in 'MOUT-speak' (it means you blasted a bad guy and he's dead).


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Ummm... my normal fursona is a horned lizard... Bloodshot_Eyes comes from the fact that they shoot blood out of their eyes, and my insomnia... >_>

 His name is Cody but would prefer Zoe... just like in real life... >_>


----------



## cad (Feb 22, 2011)

Sure, why the hell not.

Yoshi 'Lightning' Maelstrom is my name. It might sound strange now, but I had this name in mind for such a long time that anything else doesn't fit.

Yoshi is, ofc, referring to Yoshi from the Super Mario series. In my planned-to-be-fan fic-I'm-too-lazy-to-write Yoshi Maelstrom is also one of the two main characters. I chose Yoshi as the first name because Yoshi is what the original Yoshi's name is, and Yoshi Maelstrom is supposed to be that very same Yoshi.

Maelstrom is just something I came up with just for the hell of it. It doesn't have any specific purpose other than to be cool. Okay, I do find natural catastrophes fascinating, but it's not a reason as to why I chose Maelstrom as last name.

'Lightning' however, does have a purpose, as YM posseses the power to harness electricity and unleash it in deadly manners, among other things.


----------



## Zentio (Feb 22, 2011)

Funny story with mine.

I had a better, more original name, I was using everywhere. When I got into the online fetish crap that I got into, I was worried about people that knew me on that name finding out, so I picked the first name that came to mind (after watching Dude Where's My Car? of course) and just used that as a placeholder.
Then shortly after that I got into furry stuff, and I just happened to be using this name, and it stuck with me.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 22, 2011)

I started off on IMVU along time ago and started my path to furdom there as a wee lad. My name then had become SGFurry, which was sadly an attempt at Sgt. Furry. Yes i know im sad for incorporating furry into it. Once peope started calling me Sarge i changed it to that thinking it was a much better name to go with then the ultimate newfag one i started with in the beginning. The reverse and the X came after playing KH2 and wanting to turn my character into a nobody, lucky for me i didnt and just kept the name which pretty much fit the pirate persona i now use.


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

I gave my fursona the name "Nik" because it is my opposite gender's name.
I'm a transgender (born female, and still am) and when I change genders I'll name myself Nik. And my fusona happens to be a guy anyways so.... :] Why not, right?
I didn't think up of this name really, I only had the idea to give it to my sona lol. In fact, the name was given to me by another transgender person because I couldn't think up of a name for myself at the time. xD


----------



## Kilter (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah...I just randomly pick crap and that's what I go with normally.

As for Kilter though it comes from the wording: a little off kilter

Ta-durrs


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 22, 2011)

Name 'sona name (Zanzi) was merely a random idea that I came up with as I was registering for FAF. No real exciting story or anything, just a random idea.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 24, 2011)

I try to think of names I have a neutral feeling to. It makes it seem more natural.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 24, 2011)

My username is named after a manga character though now I regret that decision and am currently trying to change it to a more appealing and original username.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 24, 2011)

Xavan is the name of my Runescape character way back in 2004. It carried on like my wayward son.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 24, 2011)

Murcielago (spanish for bat) "Neox" (secret) Tvagdishle (What I had named my Tyrannitar before becoming furry)


----------



## Icky (Feb 24, 2011)

Icarus was the original furfag name, from the Greek myth. Eventually I picked up "Ickyfag" as a nickname, and it stuck.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 25, 2011)

Spatel is the German word for Spatula

I couldn't think of a name. I'm Spatula on a number of other forums, so I just went with that. Now that I've thought of a good name, I don't know whether to make a new account/start over or what. I can't change my current one, as far as I can tell.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2011)

None of your names are even names at all!

You are just using weird things.

My animal character is "Shane Federline Efron" because it's a good name for a fat gay Hebrew Tasmanian man-devil.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Feb 25, 2011)

MY NAME IS SHADOWWOLF AND I AM NOT A FURRY I SWEAR


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 25, 2011)

My main fursona is called Valy as it is the shortened version of my real name, even my mom used to call me this way when I was little.
My secondary fursona is Valery as it is the most similar name to my real name Valentina.
My other characters have strange names and usually reflect their behaviour and aestethic features. Otherwise, I like giving my characters names that indicate also real life stuff.
I have two rabbits called Alkaline and Acid, for example. Another character of mine is called Purple Haze as a double reference to his purple eyes and to Jimi Hendrix's song.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

My 'inspiration' or lack thereof is pretty obvious. I've wanted to change it at some point, but eh, after ten years its kinda too late to. Plus it kinda grew on me.

My SL last name Bunyip was chosen by my BF when he created an account for me. For that 1000 L$ referral money they used to hand out, lol. Was a good choice, had to be picked from a list and I kinda like it. Pretty furry in and by itself, too. "HI, I'm Darkfoxx, and I make bunnies yip..." lol.


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, my username is Jagged Edge, because Its the name I use when I'm gaming. My fursona's name im not too sure about yet... Maybe Sean.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 28, 2011)

My Fursona's name is Juneau just cuase' I like the name.
I might change it though...as I might find something better-fitting for a wolf-owl.^^
Lol...good luck.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 28, 2011)

Ixtu is just some random name i made when i was in gradeschool to name a creature i doodled, cause i always named them you know. Then i kept  using the name to name gamesave files, some Neopet, a Vulpix....ect.
It was only recently that i stuck _this_ name with my fursona character.
Also, it has a middle and last name, to be more official i suppose. Ixtu Wofl Feral. Feral was just something i chose as a generic last name, and Ixtu Feral has a good ring to it. Wofl, an intentionally embarrassing middle name, is  a corruption of ROFL/ROTFL and is pronounced like 'waffle.' The middle name also has a little to do with Waffle from Catscratch, which works since both Waffle and Ixtu are derpy, grey-furred, and longeared.


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> Ixtu is just some random name i made when i was in gradeschool to name a creature i doodled, cause i always named them you know. Then i kept  using the name to name gamesave files, some Neopet, a Vulpix....ect.
> It was only recently that i stuck _this_ name with my fursona character.
> Also, it has a middle and last name, to be more official i suppose. Ixtu Wofl Feral. Feral was just something i chose as a generic last name, and Ixtu Feral has a good ring to it. Wofl, an intentionally embarrassing middle name, is  a corruption of ROFL/ROTFL and is pronounced like 'waffle.' The middle name also has a little to do with Waffle from Catscratch, which works since both Waffle and Ixtu are derpy, grey-furred, and longeared.



That's cool, and I personally loved catscratch. :]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

Sister (the name I go by on FA and the name of my "other" fursona) comes from me being the middle child between 2 sisters. As well as me being obsessed with the idea of having an older brother.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2011)

Skift said:


> Sister (the name I go by on FA and the name of my "other" fursona) comes from me being the middle child between 2 sisters. As well as me being obsessed with the idea of having an older brother.



Why would you be so obsessed with having an older brother? Unless... you're thinking of what goes on in all those brother and sister stories at FA. Ew.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Why would you be so obsessed with having an older brother? Unless... you're thinking of what goes on in all those brother and sister stories at FA. Ew.


 
Oh no, there's a story behind that actually. Before my mom had my older sister, she was pregnant with a boy. She had a miscarriage when she got into a car crash. Ever since I was little, I've had dreams of having an older brother. We fight, hang out, laugh, all sorts of stuff. I have a clear image of him in my mind, but he's not there.
So I just keep this stupid little dream that maybe he's out there.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Mar 1, 2011)

Now I wish I had put more thought into my furry name, which came from a username I conjured up back when I first got on the internet. It doesn't mean anything other than "to make a noise".


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2011)

tiado said:


> Now I wish I had put more thought into my furry name, which came from a username I conjured up back when I first got on the internet. It doesn't mean anything other than "to make a noise".


 
My name is really my real name, or something like it, since my real name trips English speakers up.

Of course, I've given more thought to name of characters I've developed around him. One of them is another were-jaguaress called Paola Rios, who I named after Brazil's two major cities, SÃ£o Paulo and Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Mar 1, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> My name is really my real name, or something like it, since my real name trips English speakers up.
> 
> Of course, I've given more thought to name of characters I've developed around him. One of them is another were-jaguaress called Paola Rios, who I named after Brazil's two major cities, SÃ£o Paulo and Rio de Janeiro.



I should develop some characters as well, so I can at least get creative with the naming.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

Apparently Rouse means "Red haired one" I'm French and my surname Russell supposedly comes from Rouse. So Russell~to Rouse, then fur thing is a fox, so I think it all makes sense.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Apparently Rouse means "Red haired one" I'm French and my surname Russell supposedly comes from Rouse. So Russell~to Rouse, then fur thing is a fox, so I think it all makes sense.


 
Are you really French or just French ancestry.

Je demande parce que je parle franÃ§ais.


----------



## israfur (Mar 1, 2011)

tiado said:


> Now I wish I had put more thought into my furry name, which came from a username I conjured up back when I first got on the internet. It doesn't mean anything other than "to make a noise".


 
It's still cool, lol. Mine is just basically a name that's been purposefully misspelled. "Nik," how original. XD


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Are you really French or just French ancestry.
> 
> Je demande parce que je parle franÃ§ais.



Just French ancestry

parle un peu


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2011)

In continuation to what I said; I like coming up with names that rarely anybody uses. Seriously, I've been thinking if I were to make a character, his name would be Elmo.


----------



## Mau (Mar 3, 2011)

I wanted something that would fit a Duchess, since that's who Mau is.  Orange, whom I was dating at the time, asked me what her name would be and Mausier popped into my head.  I kept it because it sounded French and somewhat regal.  That's really the story behind Mau.  I have a name that I gave Mausier's mother whom I modeled after my own mom.  Patizbet is a combination of mom's first name Patricia and her middle name Elizabeth (it's mine too).  I thought of that one when I was drifting off to sleep lol.  I'm creative lol.


----------



## H.nightroad (Mar 4, 2011)

I use the name H. Nightroad, mainly because I like the last name (yes TB is one of my faves) and H. because I have a few first names that I like but I can't decide between two of them, they both begin with H so H.


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Mar 4, 2011)

Bi-Ryu is the name of male character in the first Manga I ever read when I was little called 'Now' Then I liked how Isshin sounded which I think came from another manga x3 combined the two, I usually use manga characters name x3 

I have a black wolf fur character named Einblick Delalune which is the name of the main character from the manga 'A Midnight Opera' and he is a werewolf x3 I don't know why but I love to use guy names even though I'm a girl o 3o


----------



## Jesie (Mar 4, 2011)

My 'sona's name is Jesie.

My real name is Jesie.

_SEE WHAT I DID THERE?_


----------



## SilverKarja (Mar 4, 2011)

Karjalankarhukoira-Finnish name for the Karelian Bear Dog, which..I started using before I got into the fandom as I wanted something dog related, unlikely to be used by someone else, and...well, the breed is made of sheer awesome.  Most people in the chats I would hang out with would just call me Karja...which ends up being Finnish for cattle...and....I like cattle so....  ~Shrugs~  SilverKarja has to do with some of the character development stuff, so I use it every now and then.  >.>


----------



## Bir (Mar 4, 2011)

Birlioz: Fancied from the little black kitten on the Aristocats that played piano. I can play the piano, and I like cats, and I thought it was a nice name.

DeLou: "De" stolen from part of Lestat De Lioncourt, and "Lou" taken from Louis, my most favoritist vampire everywhere. They're both my most favorite vampires, actually.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Bir said:


> Birlioz: Fancied from the little black kitten on the Aristocats that played piano. I can play the piano, and I like cats, and I thought it was a nice name.
> 
> DeLou: "De" stolen from part of Lestat De Lioncourt, and "Lou" taken from Louis, my most favoritist vampire everywhere. They're both my most favorite vampires, actually.


 Two excellent movie choices x3


----------



## Bir (Mar 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Two excellent movie choices x3


 
I never actually saw Interview with a Vampire. Just read the books. xD


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Mar 4, 2011)

Bir said:


> Birlioz: Fancied from the little black kitten on the Aristocats that played piano. I can play the piano, and I like cats, and I thought it was a nice name.
> 
> DeLou: "De" stolen from part of Lestat De Lioncourt, and "Lou" taken from Louis, my most favoritist vampire everywhere. They're both my most favorite vampires, actually.


 They are the best vampire characters beside Bram Stokers Dracula the book and movie was good x3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2011)

Bir said:


> I never actually saw Interview with a Vampire. Just read the books. xD


 
Really? I couldn't stand the books, but I loved the movies.


----------



## Haystack (Mar 4, 2011)

Usually, lots of personally-meaningful things go into the names I make for characters.  Stuff from literature, video games, sports, personal history, and occasionally things directly related to a character's personality might show up.  I'll use my personal furry's original name as an example:

Jake - Name of my cousin's Rottweiler, a very friendly and sweet dog to those he knew.
Ralph - First name of my favorite race-car driver, the now-deceased Ralph Dale Earnhardt, Sr. 
"Haystack" - Haystack(s) Calhoun, a famous super-heavyweight pro wrestler of the 1950s-70s.  More importantly, it was also the nickname of a character with whom I identified deeply -- Ben Hanscom in Stephen King's _IT_. 
Caldoon - bastardization of "Calhoun", mainly to make it my own thing, as it's not a surname that shows up much in the real world.


----------



## Trance (Mar 4, 2011)

My character's name is Zanos.  
I have a strong Croatian heritage.
Zanos means trance in Croatia.
My username for pretty much everywhere includes "trance" in it.
Tada.  :]


----------



## Angelikit (Mar 4, 2011)

On several sites I go on, I've used various heaven-related names (Guardian, Guardian 0f Heaven, Angelique etc) as my real life name (Celeste) basically means "Heavenly", so I combined those with my boyfriend's nickname for me (kitten) and got Angelikit. His is KytoranWolf, though I have yet to figure out out or ask him how he came up with/chose that name.


----------



## Ra lord (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe my Fur name 'Ra' was taken from my love for Egyptian Mythology, And also that the Sun has always interested me (and it still does). The lord part was just a tralier to my car if you get what I mean.


----------



## Rynkusu (Mar 6, 2011)

For me it was more or less names I liked. For example, I've always loved the name Melissa. It just looks sexy and rolls off the tongue rather smoothly. As for Rynn, it comes from Rynkusu, which comes from rinkusu which is the Japanese phrase used for Mountain Cat/Lynx. I just like adding Y's to names, or replacing I's with Y's because it looks better and you get the same sound, oddly enough, lol.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2011)

My usernames always reflect the time in which I reside. I started with "Arr Leashen", a short unsuccessful pun about scratched off sign, that possibly explained my low perception in my early days. I as very enclosed then. Second name is "CynicalCirno", further expanding the possibility of me being an unserious poster, while reflecting how much I liked touhou then. 
Currently, I use "Satellite One" - direct meaning is the "TotalCommander" keygen music by PCL, which refers to my relation to keygens, as well as keygen music videos.
Semi meaning of Satellite is observation, advancement, and space. Wider thought, more time looking at posts, further speech followed by expanded vocabulary and writing style, which might as well be incorrect. Second semi meaning, of "One", is me possibly being the only person that is alive. I can't prove anybody's existance, and mine to an extent, but I can think, or at least think about thinking, or subconsciously think about the thought of thinking. I am the one and the only one, that resides in my mind.

These are only my forum names, I do not use them as furry names.


----------



## Renwaldo (Mar 6, 2011)

Haystack said:


> [a bunch of stuff]



Hey Haystack, you ever heard of skyrates?

If not, somebody on that game has stolen your identity.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a flower called a Harebell, plus my character's a hare.
IT'S PERFECT.


----------



## anniekitty (Mar 14, 2011)

The name I usually use is Anne, being my first OC ever made but my fursona's name is Terri.... When I made her, it was the name that she came with. The only thing I could think of when ever I looked at it, almost like she was telling me her name.
As for Terracotta, by brown bunny, she's named the same way.
And Greg, my lion, was named because he was made with this song system and the song I got for the name was "keep it gay" and Greg was the one name I could think of because I've personally never met anyone straight named Greg.
Alice was made a few years ago and got that name because I love it dearly~ She was originally going to be my fursona but it didn't quite fit.


----------



## rameyboi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ramie Cat, it started as Ramey Sarcus, it was kinda a character i tought of for role play the name wasnÂ´t intended for a fursona it was for rpg. after i got into the furry fandom it became my fursonaÂ´s name. a tiger. it took some time until i made it Ramie without anything, i wanted to have it more dutch feeling. then i added the Cat because in the end my fursona is a Cat.

i had all kinds of furry character names tought up before(not for my fursona though), a lizard named elizabeth (lilly), a deer type named B.Buckingham, and alucard a vampire bunny


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 18, 2011)

My fursona's name if Art Vulpine. The story goes that for some reason people keep thinking I have a different name than my real name, Jim. When I coreect them, they say I look like a Tim ore a Sean or whatever. This begs the question: is there a book out there about what the idea Sean or Tim should look like?

Anyway I once made a comment that I should just change my name to Art already. This lead to the first name of my fursona. The last name, Vulpine, relates to the fact that I'm a fox. 

I have another character that I use for roleplaying named Kouken which is Japanese for "guardian." He is a kitsune warrior with the ability to manifest fire.


----------



## Slyck (Mar 18, 2011)

Shaniqua
Lateeva
PCPiwua
Malt Liqouriqua
Tyrone

I hope it doesn't matter what color the fur is.

*EDIT: *err my name's Elvis. Elvis McJagger. I thought you were looking for suggestions.


----------



## Rinz (Mar 20, 2011)

My 'sona's name is Rinz (or Rinzy, whichever you fancy to call me) and it's a corruption of the word Lynx. Originally, way back in like 04, my character was a cat. A tabby cat. And I had latched on to the name Lynx thanks to Chrono Cross. After a couple of years, I decided I didn't like how generic Lynx was so I decided to change it up.

L became R, much like in engrish.
Y became I, due to the similarity in pronunciation.
N stayed N
X became Z because they can be pronounced similarly.

The last name Ringtail was just tacked on in case the usernames Rinz or Rinzy are taken (because apparently there's also a korean pop star named Rinzy).


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2011)

Pennington, I got the name from the last name of Ty Pennington one of my favorite actors. Penny, my alias sona, is from one of my top 5 favorite female names and _Penny_ is number 1.

My other characters Xander aka Zenon, I got the name from a character in Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Xander Harris. Zenon was made up by me, I like creating names no one even heard of.

John Rourke aka JR is a name I also made up.

Dogma is my other skunk character name from one of my favorite movies of the same name.

Bulls-Eye made up and Haazard too.

Xena is another fave tv show of mine of the same name.


----------



## Disparity by Design (Mar 20, 2011)

My fursona's name is Erhard(pronounced airheart). He's a German Shepherd, and Erhard is an old German name roughly meaning honor and courage.


----------



## Bec (Mar 20, 2011)

Becquerel (SI-derived unit of radioactivity) and Esker (long winding ridge of stratified sand and gravel)


----------



## Luca (Mar 20, 2011)

Luca came from something someone called me once and I started using it for my online usernames. It just stuck.


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh you ready for this she's a green lioness called *drumroll* Green 8D

I gave her that name when she was a random doodle before I new of furries and what not. I grew to like her more and her name did go through a phase she was Desert(green/grey maned male) for a bit but egh was dumb so I changed back. I thought of changing it to Summer my real name buttttt I'm to used to referring her to Green.  :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 20, 2011)

Catilda I had heard from somewhere I can't recal now and I have always liked the name Lily.
I think it works for her.


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Mar 23, 2011)

Kaath said:


> Okay so I looked around and didn't find a thread related to this... I hope? (nobody hurt me please <_<)....anyway...
> 
> I've always questioned how other people think of their furry names, and if it relates at all to a user-name you commonly use? If you have a back-story to your name, I'd love to here it. Go! :3


 
Just FYI, I only red the first post thus far, I'll read back later in case I missed something.

Anyway, I was like "Hmm, I've just let my pencil loose without thinking and this dragon here would be a good fursona. I'll call her Dana...umm...Dragonpaw. Yeah. _That's_ original."

H'yup.


----------



## Kaath (Mar 23, 2011)

I was watching "The Day The Earth Stood Still" ( 2008 ) And I heard the alien dude named Klaatu (Which at the time I thought was spelled Klaathu). Keanu Reeves looks sexy in a suit :v so I was like; ima chop that name up and use it :3 So I took out the L and the U and got Kaath :3 I consider it awesome, because it's kind of an alienish name, since I'm a weirdo ^^


----------



## kriana (Mar 23, 2011)

so i have 6 different fursonas. each has the same story, which i have been slowly adding to. 
the main fursona i use is Kriana Lunara Inara, but there's also Jekan Krichton Blazer, Railen Daruden, Luna Eclipse, Blake, And Krystal Aurora.


as for their back story, here you go! 

Chapter 1

It was before sunrise when Jekan Blazer woke up. He got out of bed, and stretched. Today was the day that the boy enlisted into the Kitsunian Academy of Tactical Combat (or K.A.T.C. for short), which taught fighting techniques more advanced than that of the planetâ€™s most elite forces. The K.A.T.C. was recruiting young, healthy adolescents between the ages of 12 and 18 to train for classified causes.
Excited, Jekan had volunteered at the age of twelve, hoping to be accepted. Now, after a long 3 1/2 years of waiting, he received a phone call at precisely 9:00 the previous night. It directed him to arrive at the K.A.T.C. at no later than sunrise. Alone. Jekan donned his brand new camouflage combat uniform and black combat boots which were supplied by the Academy.
After getting ready, the boy stepped out of his warm, cozy house, and into the chill of the morning air. There was a heavy fog hanging all around him, making it difficult to see. It was so cold, that when he exhaled, a warm, misty vapor hovered briefly in the air. There were icicles hanging from the snow covered trees from last nightâ€™s storm. That meant that the river would be easier to cross, now that it was most likely frozen. Jekan glanced at his watch, which read 5:21 A.M. Sunrise was at 6:02 A.M. Even if he were to run harder and longer than ever before, he wouldnâ€™t make it there on time. Unless, of course, he crossed the river, and that would only be possible if it was frozen. Jekan realized he was shivering violently. He also knew by just standing there he was just wasting his precious time. He took a deep breath, and set off towards the K.A.T.C.

* * *

After a grueling thirty-two minutes of nonstop running, he came to the river, which happened to be frozen. Jekan carefully crossed it, and went to the bordering wall of the K.A.T.C. He knew there was a weak spot in the barrier, and found it without a problem. The youth kicked at it until he was able to put a hole in it. When the wall was breached, he expected various alarms to sound. None did. When he looked at his watch, he was shocked to find that he only had twenty-six seconds left. He quickly climbed through the hole, ran towards the doors of the academy, and tagged them. As soon as he did, the first rays of sunlight crept upon him. The boy had barely made it.
Once he caught his breath, Jekan looked around. His first impression was how big the K.A.T.C. actually was, which was about as big as a small town. He turned about 90o, only to find a pile of black camouflage clothing under a nearby tree. Curious, the boy moved closer to investigate. Once he was near the pile, Jekan saw that they were breathing. Thatâ€™s when he realized; the pile of garments was in fact a female in similar K.A.T.C. attire that he was wearing. She just sat there, appearing to be asleep. When Jekan stepped closer to wake her, she sprung into a front flip, landing only inches from his face. Startled, he stumbled backward and fell on his back. She walked around to his head, and bent down to look him in his face. Her long, shiny, jet black hair dangled down near the ground. The young ladyâ€™s emerald green eyes sparkled at him as she flashed a dazzling smile.
The woman greeted him warmly, saying, â€œWelcome to the K.A.T.C., Jekan! Iâ€™m so glad you made it here! My name is Novann, and I will be your trainer. Please, follow me.â€
Before he could respond, Novann whirled around to 
face the building, her hair whipping at his face. She went straight to the doors of the academy, flung them open, and entered the building. He quickly followed her inside, knowing the doors would lock if they closed on him. 
When he got in, he took several steps, and stopped to check out the inside of the K.A.T.C. It was like a normal dojo, only more advanced. There were training sites everywhere. They ranged from hand to hand combat, to sniping, to even experimenting with plasma and laser weapons. The walls were dark red in color, and were in mind-boggling condition. The lighting was perfectly arranged and flawless in the intensity of brightness. Yet Jekan felt like something was missing and it bothered him. 
About ten minutes later, he realized what was missing; the students. The next thing he noticed turned his blood to ice. The youth couldnâ€™t believe he had overlooked the most obvious, not to mention deadly, detail earlier. Each and every trainer that was moving about the place had an assault rifle, a pistol, or both. His mind reeled, and he started for the doors, when he heard someone shout, â€œHey!â€ Panicking, he broke into a run. Suddenly, a projectile slammed into the middle of his back with enough force to send him about five feet through the air, tumble another three feet, and finally crash with a sickening thud into the three inch thick solid steel double doors. Jekan twitched a few times while he lay at the base of the doors, seeing, watching, but unable to move. The dojo flickered, and then disappeared entirely; it was just an illusion. 
â€œWhat, havenâ€™t you ever seen a biogenetic engineering laboratory before? Pityâ€¦â€ asked Novann with her hands on her hips. Her voice was colder then ice. 
Jekan gasped, (if you could call it that,) â€œWhat do you want with me?â€
He was slurring his words badly, and struggling to keep consciousness. The boy then noticed a blue glow in the wall off about fifty feet away. Behind the glow were five deformed humanoid shapes. That very moment, he blacked out.



Chapter 2

Jekan woke up on a cold steel table that was stained with dark red blood, and also with gooey, bright blue and green spots. The walls were solid concrete, were covered with the same blue and green goop, and had deep gashes and bullet holes everywhere. He tried to get up, but couldnâ€™t: his arms, legs, ankles, wrists, waist, and chest were all fastened to the table by one-inch-thick, semi flexible metal.
Panicked, he started to struggle, when he heard Novannâ€™s icy voice say, â€œItâ€™s no use Jekan, you will never break free. Those bands are made with our own secret unbreakable metal. You think you can escape, donâ€™t you? Good luck with that, this place is a fortress. You will never make it out of here alive.â€
His only words were, â€œWatch me.â€
â€œJekan, I would love to see you try.â€
He remained silent, and Novann turned her back to him, clanking around with something that sounded like glass. He hadnâ€™t the faintest idea of how he was going to break free of the K.A.T.C., but was determined to do whatever was necessary to do so. Suddenly, the noise ceased.
â€œWell, Jekan, are you ready?â€ Novann asked nonchalantly.
â€œReady for whatâ€ he demanded.
She slowly turned around. In her left hand was a cylindrical device with a red button on the top of gadget. It was approximately three inches tall, an inch in diameter, and golden in color. She held the mechanism vertically with her thumb the button. In the other hand was a large hypodermic needle filled with the same gooey, gel-like, bright blue and green substances that were splattered everywhere. There was a divider going down the middle of the tube, segregating the blue from the green. The tube was three inches in diameter, and was six inches long. It had a white label on it, which read in bold, black letters, â€œTF #231â€.
â€œReady for what?â€ Jekan repeated fiercely.
â€œFor your transformation.â€ Novann stated, her voice falsely sweet.
â€œMy WHAT!?â€ He shouted, struggling once again.
Novann didnâ€™t answer. Instead, she plunged the acicular needle into the center of the squirming boyâ€™s chest. Jekan screamed in pain as the woman injected him with the substances the tube held inside. He became dizzy and disoriented. On top of that, the youth could feel the goop ooze slowly through his veins. His body spasmed once, twice, and then a third time. Novann then pressed the button on the golden device in her left hand. Immediately after she did, the metal strips that bound the boy to the table straightened upwards, and then slid into the slab of steel, releasing him.
Jekan, still twitching, sputtered, â€œWhy? Why me?â€
With that, he blacked out.
â€œTo the holding cell with you.â€ Novann spat at the unconscious body.
She pressed another button that was on the side of the golden mechanism. The table split in half, falling on hidden hinges, causing the boy to fall into the room under him. 
As he fell, the falsehearted woman yelled after him, â€œIncoming!â€ 
There was a dull thud as his body hit the concrete after ten feet of falling. Satisfied, Novann closed the trapdoor by pressing the side button again.
* * *
Jekan slowly started coming to. As his senses sluggishly returned, he heard voices talking to the left of him. Someone laughed loudly, and he groaned at the pain from the sound. The voices fell silent. He slowly opened his eyes, and sat up even slower because it hurt to move. Something wasnâ€™t right. Unconsciously, the boy reached back, and sure enough his hand grabbed a big, bushy tail. It felt kind of like a fox tail. Then, someone giggled. It was a femaleâ€™s giggle, and it sounded unusually familiar.
Her voice, also very familiar, said, â€œAwww, thatâ€™s so cute! He grabbed his tail!â€
More load laughter followed the comment. Jekan turned to face the source of the voices, and gasped. What he saw was five humanoids, each with animal traits. Two were dragons, two were wolves, and the last was an arctic fox. The two pairs were male and female, and the fox was female. The male dragon was red, the female green, the male wolf had grey fur, the female had jet-black, and the arctic fox had a beautiful, glistening white coat.
When Jekan took all this in, he screamed. The boy search for a way to escape, when he saw the blue glow in the wall that he saw when he was on the floor at the entrance. It finally struck him that he was in a holding cell. 
The grey wolf asked in his gruff voice, â€œHey, Kriana, when do you think heâ€™s gonna figure out that heâ€™s been transformed into an arctic fox, just like you?â€ 
â€œProbably now Railen, considering the fact that you just told him!â€ Yelled the other wolf irritably.
â€œWait...WHAT?â€ Jekan demanded, confused.
The red dragon sighed, and explained, â€œAlright, these are the facts. You have been altered into what Novann calls â€˜super soldiersâ€™. We donâ€™t know what she has in store for us, but we do recognize she wants to use us to form an unstoppable army so she can take over, and rule the world. We despise the term â€˜Super Soldiersâ€™, so we came up with the name â€˜Kitsuniansâ€™. You now have two options; either you join the Kitsunian side, or the super soldier side. The choice is yours, so choose wisely. You have 5 minutes to decide.â€
Jekan thought back and remembered everything that Novann had done to him. He didnâ€™t want to join her, yet he didnâ€™t know if he could trust these humanoids. He looked at the gloomy face of the arctic fox, and made up his mind. 
â€œYour time is up. What is your decision?â€ The male dragon asked harshly.
â€œI want to join the Kitsunians.â€ Jekan stated firmly.


Chapter 3

The crimson dragon had introduced Jekan to the Kitsunians in order of breed (starting with the femaleâ€™s name, then the maleâ€™s). The dragonsâ€™ names were Crystal and Blake, the wolvesâ€™ names were Luna and Railen, and the vixenâ€™s name was Kriana. It took Jekan more than five minutes to realize he knew Kriana; she was his missing girlfriend. 
â€œKriana!â€ He blurted out loudly.
Perplexed, she cautiously asked, â€œWhat?â€
The booth looked desperately at her, tears streaming down his face, and stammered, â€œDonâ€™t you remember me?â€
She seemed to be completely thrown off guard, not to mention scared. 
â€œIâ€¦I donâ€™t know what youâ€™re talking about.â€ 
Jekan looked devastated, but he didnâ€™t give up.
â€œI remember the way you used lay youâ€™re head on my shoulder at night, the way you used to whisper into my ear that you loved me, and how could I forget those beautiful, emerald green eyes, Kriana Inaraâ€
He looked up at her and smiled the same loving smile he showed her before Kriana was abducted.
â€œJekan? Jekan, is that you?â€ Kriana asked carefully.
He just kept smiling. She stood up ever so slowly, and walked cautiously over to the smiling boy. 
While circling him, she thought, â€˜He is an eerie reminiscent of Jekan, but could it be him?â€™ 
Then she had an idea: ask him a couple questions about herself.
â€œOkay, if you know me that well, then whatâ€™s my favorite animal?â€ Kriana asked.
Jekan answered immediately, â€œThe Arctic fox. During the winter, its coat is the most beautiful in your opinion.â€ 
â€œOkay, whatâ€™s my birth date?â€ She demanded.
Again, the answer was instantaneous, â€œJanuary 13th, 2075, which makes you 17 years old.â€
Already knowing it was Jekan, Kriana whispered, â€œWhatâ€™s our code word?â€
â€œKitsune Inara.â€ He breathed.
â€œOh my gosh.â€
They embraced, tears streaming down their faces.
â€œAre you two done yet? We really need to discuss some majorly important ****.â€ Railen fumed impatiently.
They all stared at him, waiting for him to finish. When he didnâ€™t, Jekan got perturbed. 
â€œWhat could be so God damned important that you have to break the peace?!â€ He shouted.
â€œWell, for starters, whatâ€™s our plan?â€ Railen shot back.
Unexpectedly, the room dimmed. The glowing blue wall had disappeared. Before anyone could blink, a grenade flew into the room. It immediately began glowing bright white, and within seconds was blinding. Then, the ball of glowing plasma suddenly began to screech at such a high frequency, it could only be heard by the Kitsunians. They rolled on the floor with fingers in their ears, screaming in agony. 
The bright white light subsided, but not the piercing shriek that was causing the most anguish.
â€˜Oh sure they can end the light show, no problem! But the sound? Forget about it!â€™ Jekan thought bitterly.
And as abruptly as the sound begun, it ceased to exist. 
â€œWhatâ€¦the farkâ€¦was that?â€ Railen asked slowly.
â€œThat, Railen,â€ came Novannâ€™s voice, â€œwas a new type of stun grenade. It is meant to stop my Super Soldiers in their tracks, just in case someone decides to turn against me.â€


----------



## ClockworkMurmur (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I am rather shy and speak in mumbles, so the nickname Murmur seems fitting!  Bonus points for it being my nickname IRL, too!


----------



## VentKazemaru (Mar 24, 2011)

My names a bit of an artifact, since i can think of a better one.
Vent is french for wind.
kaze is japanese for wind.
I don't know how I thought that up, But I like it just the way it is.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Mar 27, 2011)

My furry name is Grey because it is both everything and nothing at the same time, white is the lack of color, and black is all colors together, so grey is both there and not at the same time, and that is me, unnoticed, and I love it.


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> My furry name is Grey because it is both everything and nothing at the same time, white is the lack of color, and black is all colors together, so grey is both there and not at the same time, and that is me, unnoticed, and I love it.


 
White light is the sum of the visible light spectrum, and black is the absence of reflected light.

You were close though.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Mar 28, 2011)

I always get those confused, whatever.


----------



## Pbjam (Mar 30, 2011)

I just randomly came up with the name Rufus for my guy. It suits him lol


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 30, 2011)

James Taylor; just a totally random name I thought of that I liked. I'm not very creative.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i don't have a fursona yet.... although i have a Character who is Wolf who a name him Zetsumei or GarFang  dont know what his name will be yet  i haven't finished writing the story i am in progress. Zetsumei means Death in Japanise i found it on a Whats your Bankai Name where you put your name and generate a name. The Generator was a failer  but i liked the sound of Zetsumei so i keep that. Garfang also sound cool i found it on a name generator for World of Warcraft Worgen names which is quite good. I used to have other username but I can't seem to stay with one ><



(specter) said:


> James Taylor; just a totally random name I thought of that I liked. I'm not very creative.


 
I am creative =) not with Names i am not! i can create Stories and Characters but if you tell me to make a name i will fail


----------



## Archias (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll bite.

Tibe Archias

Tibe = Tiberius
 after Caligula's uncle, Tiberius (wiki link) and surrogate father. He was a great general that did alot for rome, but as he got older he turned into a fucked up creepy old man. I liked the concept of a great and respected man falling from grace to be a freakshow. Honestly, I dont use the first name too often anymore as APPARENTLY some space captain shares it and I get tired of being asked if I like Star Trek. I was unaware of such fact when I chose the name ages ago

Archias
 after a roman senator (I think) that during a famine and food riot in Rome tried to open his own food stores to help and save the people. He was trampled to death in the riots for it. Honestly, I dont remember anymore who specifically he was or where I read it, as I think it was back in highschool. But I liked the concept of trying to help out and getting stomped to death for it. Usually go more by this anymore as it seems alot more unique.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 31, 2011)

My main chracter's name is Clayton. Clayton is my real name.


----------



## Andric (Apr 3, 2011)

My main (And only) fursona's name is Andric Lupin.  The name Andric means Strong or manly in old english ,and Lupin is a variation of a word that means "Wolf" In so many different languages.  Lupus, Lupis, Lupin..And there we had it.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates= Aristocrates, greek name.
Carranza= Venustiano Carranza, mexican president during the mexican revolution.

A pretty straightforward name.


----------



## AmyBlue (Apr 3, 2011)

I just went with the super un-creative approach, but then I'm a triffle (hee! Triffle!) on the new side to all of this. : )


----------



## Andric (Apr 3, 2011)

Same here.  I strained my puny brain for hours trying to think of a name.  I finally decided on Andric, and Lupin came naturally after looking up foreign words for wolf.


----------



## AmyBlue (Apr 3, 2011)

Andric said:


> Same here. I strained my puny brain for hours trying to think of a name. I finally decided on Andric, and Lupin came naturally after looking up foreign words for wolf.



How about Kay Nhinae? : P


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

Vukasin means "wolf", and my fursona is an arctic wolf.

Pretty simple.


----------



## Andric (Apr 3, 2011)

AmyBlue said:


> How about Kay Nhinae? : P


 

I dunno, whats the name mean?    I think every language has a version of Lupin as the word for wolf.


----------



## Riavis (Apr 3, 2011)

Riavis was a random name I came up with for a D&D character in middle school. It's stuck with pretty much every character I've made for everything else so far.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 8, 2011)

my name used to be Shadow before I was eternaly hated and hunted on the roblox fourms and wanted to dissapear but when I left roblox I created Argon.

Argon is a gas from the peroidic table that gives off a purple glow when exposed to a high voltage field and purple is my fav coulor so I thought I would use that.

plus Argon is greek for "Lazy" or "The Inactive One" so that fits me perfectly. im lazy and I like purple. what more can I ask for?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

I came up with my name Leuphe in biology class =w=
It just sounded cool while we were learning about proteins. I just saw a chain with "Leu-phe-..." and went :3c


----------



## Scamper (Apr 8, 2011)

I just thought the name Scamper sounded funny.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 8, 2011)

I have no fursona, still mulling over developing one. Ad hoc is a common Latin phrase basically meaning "for this occasion," and since I didn't want to use my other screen names here, it seemed appropriate.


----------



## Bitatsu (Apr 8, 2011)

Bitatsu is a "name" on a shirt that I got in Osaka.  It was one in a line of cute zodiac-themed shirts, with one Chinese zodiac animal represented per shirt.  Bitatsu isn't a real word, but it takes the characters for "Beautiful" (ç¾Ž) and the zodiac character for "Dragon" (è¾°), which I can only assume would be read Bitatsu.  Eventually that shirt became a running thing for me, and people would notice it all the time and laugh, so it just stuck.

And here I am today.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 8, 2011)

Glitch is simply my primary fursona's name.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 8, 2011)

Alastair was a name i took from one of my made up characters. and Snowpaw was the last name because my fursona is a snow leopard.


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2011)

My name is Ben because I am Ben and fuck the system


----------



## Bitatsu (Apr 8, 2011)

Ben said:


> My name is Ben because I am Ben and fuck the system


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Bitatsu said:


>



That's almost ortographically correct, but the second "O" is missing its accent.


----------



## Bitatsu (Apr 8, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's almost ortographically correct, but the second "O" is missing its accent.


You can blame Google images for that


----------



## Kihari (Apr 8, 2011)

_Kihari_ was a corruption of _Kalahari_, as in the desert in Africa. At the time (2002 or thereabouts), I didn't know it was an actual name. It is also apparently a place in Pakistan.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 8, 2011)

Also, I just developed an alternate character, Telve. Not even SURE where I came up with that.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mitch,  original huh?


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 8, 2011)

Bitatsu said:


>


 
For shits and giggles I walked into math and shouted that. I was sent to a shrink. Totally worth it.


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> For shits and giggles I walked into math and shouted that. I was sent to a shrink. Totally worth it.


 
What the fuck kind of school do you go to where you get sent to a shrink for shouting?


----------



## zlyfire (Apr 8, 2011)

my username- always use it. go google it if you wanna find me somwhere, including on facebook(zlyfire furlife)
Lemnos, main character of my story- I was currently rereading(for the 5th time) Alps aris Sarsis' Siruis Alps story and i was currently on the Xemnas part, then i wanted my main character to have a similiar awesome sounding name, so i got lemnos. Now people think it came from lemons...


----------



## W0lfen (Nov 3, 2011)

My wonderful Worgen warrior has the Best name ever and that is.... RimFang


----------



## Aidy (Nov 3, 2011)

what's with the story on page 4


----------



## EmiBish (Nov 3, 2011)

My fursona's name is Annewynn Tropely. Annewynn just kinda... popped into my mind while I was making the character really. I'm not even sure if it's an actual name. Tropely (her surname) came from a fellow Greyhound fanatic and old chat buddy of mine. That was his screen name... IDK if it's a real surname or his name, but I kinda like the sound of it. (Even though it reminds me of TV Tropes, lol).
My characters and fursonas almost always have very human, non-furryish names.
I guess because names like "Fuzzykinz Foxbutt" put me off a little.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 4, 2011)

Marneus comes from the Warhammer 40.000 character Marneus Calgar, grand master of the Ultramarines. I don't have a particular interest in the character, but I always thought the name sounded incredibly badass.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Nov 4, 2011)

My fursona's name, Komakusa, comes from the name of a very specific type of bleeding heart plant from Japan. It's my favorite flowering plant. The other fursona I have is a white jackrabbit named Kudzu. That's my favorite plant, and kudzu grows on that character's back, shoulders, arms, and the tips of her ears. I am thinking of revising both names.


----------



## Sharga (Nov 5, 2011)

Sharga is named after the little green goblin type dudes from an old DOS game by Interplay, Stone Keep. No relation to dinosaurs or furries or anything, I just liked the name and when trying to think up something 'primitive' sounding it popped into my head. my blue/yellow eastern dragon Celestius was named after the root word celestial since her color scheme was inspired by the Van Gogh painting Starry Night. No relation to certain princess ponies who people keep confusing my dragon's name with now.


----------



## israfur (Nov 5, 2011)

A tranny gave me the name "Nik." Can't make this shit up. :I
So I used it for my sona.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Nov 5, 2011)

RedFoxTwo / RedFoxOne sure as hell ain't my name, nor any of my characters' names. I was just the first thing that came into my head when presented with the FA registration form. Go me.

All my characters have very very boring, normal names because I'm not a wannabe hipster furry. (Unless of course, by not conforming to the wannabe hipster trend, I am in actual fact a minority... Oh dear.)


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 5, 2011)

My fursona's original name was just something I  thought sounded cool. Alexander Fawkes. 

Then when I re-made him I called him 'Sil' for a while because it's a contraction of my screen name and I suck at creativity. 

Now he's named Creon after a character in a Greek play whose unyielding enforcement of the law is his undoing. It means "ruler," though the character is more relevant than the word. It also sounds neat, so there's that.


----------



## Sar (Nov 7, 2011)

Even I cannot answer where sarukai came from.
Macsen came up from a welsh namegen.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 7, 2011)

Well for me, DKitty, I was IMing my love on Google Talk one day & somehow the day ended with him giving me the pet name. 

"D" stands for my first name's initial. 

"Kitty" is for my Suicune fursona's role as a lap kitten, which I still believe it's not a just a dog Pokemon...it's based off of several mythological & nature elements like the Quilin, the aurora borealis (duh), the northern winds (duh again), & the Shinto god Fujin with animal traits like the snow leopard or cheetah combo with small itty bitty traits of maned wolf. 

Look up Suicune on Bulbapedia or Wikipedia if you don't believe me. (Sorry for the speech lol)


----------



## daigonite (Nov 8, 2011)

It's just Rachel Raven. My first name is Rachel and since its personified off of me I thought I'd name it likewise.


----------



## kobuzero (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine is just a name that came to me. I use Kobu for my liger frusona, yes I know very similar to Kovu from the lion king, that is partialy how I came up with the name tho. I kept thinking of Kovu as Kobu, and I just stuck with the name for my fursona. 

My horse fursona however was my own name, Tochinoki, which I came up with by looking up the japanese words for golden, and horse.


----------



## Ames (Nov 10, 2011)

Furryass McMurrypants.


----------



## TomomiFox95 (Nov 13, 2011)

My fursona's name is V1XX4 (pronounced Vixxy). c: The backstory is:

She was created in a lab, and her identification name is coded as Vixen (V), 1st born (1X), Generation 4 (X4). Hence the name, V1XX4. c: The barcode on her left backside of her hand, if scanned, reads the V1XX4 message. c:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 13, 2011)

Tiger "In A Tie" Yardlee :>


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 20, 2011)

My first serious WoW character's name was Miridis, and I always make new characters on the game using a play off that name. I invented Sindiris off the top of my head, and I really liked it. So, before I considered myself furry I used it for all my mmo character's names. When I chose a fursona, it just kind of stuck.


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't made a new fursona recently and my old one doesn't exactly fit me anymore. But her name was Markerz. Why? Because she was colorful and I, being the childlike person I am, love coloring with crayons and markers. Not an interesting name really, but oh well. My friend's fursona at the time was named Stickerz, for similar reasons.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 23, 2011)

Aidy is my nickname for everything. It has been my nickname since Year 4, I have called all my characters that I make in anything Aidy. So that's why my furfag is called Aidy c:

Also it's not my real name, my real name's Aidan but people just found it easier to call me Aidy so w/e, I don't mind either one.


----------



## Owllette (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't drawn my fursona out yet (I'm quite new to this) but I know her name will be Shino. It comes from the episode of Samurai Champloo where Jin falls in love with a woman... named Shino.


----------



## Saria48 (Nov 23, 2011)

My character name is Pandora because thats how the box full of mysteries was named right ?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Saria48 said:


> My character name is Pandora because thats how the box full of mysteries was named right ?



I wouldn't know whether they were called like that in the original myth. Pandora's Box contained all the evils of the world and hope.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 23, 2011)

Vance...

I have no fucking clue.
it was either this or vincent

Or markus


----------



## Saiko (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine's a variation of a username I use. Usually I go by Sycokinetic online, my "nickname" being Syco. After a couple years of answering to Syco, I figured I may as well use it as my fursona's name; so I fiddled around with the spelling until I got Saiko - the same name phonetically except it looks more like a name... at least to me. The only downside is that it's a Japanese word as well, but I don't care. I answer to it already, and I made it myself even if it was already made.


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 26, 2011)

For a while I couldn't come up with a furry name. Then I realized it was probably because I like my real name (Storm), so I decided to incorporate it. At first I picked Stormfur, because, you know, "fur"ry fandom. Plus, It's the name of a character in the Warriors books. Now I've decided to change it to Stormtail though. I'm sure someday I'll come up with something that I actually like better than my real name and change it again.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 26, 2011)

Old thread is old.  But I haven't posted on it yet so...

Telnac was the name of a dragon NPC in a D&D campaign I played several years ago.  As for how I came up with the name... random name generator happened to pick one I liked.


----------



## Elric (Nov 26, 2011)

I wasn't actually sure where I got my name for my fursona, Elric. I think one of the reasons  I picked it was because I liked the name. I read a book series called Elric of Melnibone a few years back and grew to like the character so I think that is one element that made me pick the name of Elric. No, I wasn't trying to make my fursona like the character in that book, just liked the name. I also thought since my fursona was a fox, Elric was a nice and unique name. It has a nice sound to it too I think, _Elric the fox._â€‹


----------



## Luckiione (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm still in the process of coming up with mine. I really think i wanna do a suit version of my bori neopet, *pokes avi* her name on that is Beautifulfantastigrl so obviously I can't use that >_< So I'm thinking of naming her Elbi (LB) short for my username (Luckii) and my real name. I love seeing how creative everyone gets with their fursona names! especially the ones with meanings behind them.


----------



## Dolphus (Jan 7, 2012)

Dolphus means noble wolf it just stuck with me :3


----------



## Rosca (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, back in highschool I met this random dude on the train going home. He went to some bad highschool I can't recall from now and we just chatted for a bit. 

And like he asked me for my name, I said "Richard". And I asked his name and he said "Rosca". 

I walked out of the train during my stop, thinking "Holy fuck, thats a way better name than my character Shadu!" 

And that was how the name of my fursona was born. I look back and think _"Bro, if I never met that random guy, I'd have the shittiest name for a fursona in world history"_


----------



## DW_ (Jan 8, 2012)

My fursona's first name was jacked from a Redguard in Oblivion (I'm uncreative), but his surname was my doing.


----------



## Spooxy (Jan 9, 2012)

Originaly it was Spooky; cause I always have been. I had a reputation for being a little off putting growing up. I added the X one day cause I really like that letter and all of its various nefarious meanings.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2012)

my username is an intentional misspelling of the word egregrious, a word which used to mean outstandingly good but now means outstandingly bad. at the time of creating my username i assumed egregious was already taken. the name greg striata: i asked myself, what's a good name that sounds kiwi? greg was the best kiwi bloke name. a buttload better than bob, steve, murray or bazza. my species name is trachylepis striata. a couple of weeks ago i reinstalled deus ex and used striata as a placeholder for a last name. realising how much i liked it, i stuck with it.


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 20, 2012)

I've always had the name Magnus somewhere in my name, which I leeched off of a big fat dragon from the original Spyro the Dragon games.
For a long time I went as 'Magnus the Black' despite my character never being the colour black (it's always been a shade of red!) but I got that from the book Dragonsbane because I really liked the character Morkeleb the Black.

Then, the year I signed up for deviantArt, plain old 'Magnus' was obviously taken as a username, so I threw 'were' to the beginning because my character is a weredragon (of sorts).
And thus, I became weremagnus. :I


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 20, 2012)

I kinda hate traditional furry names or internet aliases in general so I chose to combine my real name with "Gator". I normally don't like when the name of an animal species is in a name either but the name "Kellie Gator" is a subtle nod to Hannah Barbera's Wally Gator cartoons, which are some of the earliest cartoons I remember watching.


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahhh... my username is just a mixture of my two fursonas.

Marijke (actually, Marijke Rose).  It's a dutch name.  Got it when asking a Dutch friend for some female Dutch names he liked, and it came to a toss up between Femke and Marijke.  I picked Marijke because it looked and sounded prettier to me, plus is very Dutch.

Blade is my other 'sona's nickname (and the only name he likes to go by - his real name is Dominic Lorenz).  When searching for his name, I had 'B' names in mind (like Blayden/Brayden and Blade - the last due to his obsession with knives).. I wanted something common.  It eventually came down to a toss up between Blade and Gauge.  I was against Blade, because of the Vampire from Marvel comics, but the name kept sticking to him.  Then I officially dropped Gauge when I figured out his twin brother's nickname was Axel (didn't want the 'matching' Axel/Gauge thing, because these are nicknames and the two brothers are *very* different).

In story, Blade got the nick whilst he was a soldier, from his peers, due to his obsession and profficiency with knives.  He accepted the nick and, eventually, when he decided to quit using his real name (even though his birth certificate would still read 'Dominic Lorenz'), took on the nick completely (it's also his stage name).


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thedogon11 was something I made when I was eleven. I , at the time, was not considering myself a furry, and I really liked wolves. I couldn't come up with anything with wolf in it that rolled off the tongue, so I switched to dog. The was because my first account I used dogon11 for was hacked, so to keep similarities, I added a "the" on it. I have no clue where the "on" came from.


----------



## Ekadacier (Jan 20, 2012)

Honestly I can't even remember how I came up with "Ekadacier" (pronounced more like Eh-ka-day-sher). It mostly sounded cool and no one else has used it anywhere. That does make me pretty easy to spot for better or for worse. Once I get to know people it usually shortens down to just "Eka".


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2012)

thedogon11 said:


> Thedogon11 was something I made when I was eleven. I , at the time, was not considering myself a furry, and I really liked wolves. I couldn't come up with anything with wolf in it that rolled off the tongue, so I switched to dog. The was because my first account I used dogon11 for was hacked, so to keep similarities, I added a "the" on it. I have no clue where the "on" came from.


a misspelling of 'dog gone it' perhaps?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 21, 2012)

My sona's name, Reyzar Greifier (pronounced Rey-zar) means...nothing. It just is his name.
I had no idea what kind of names sergals had so I looked at DD's name, saw the beauty of R and Z in the same name and made a name with similar tone to it.
Greifier is just filling space, I gotta decide the real surname later.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 21, 2012)

I never understood furry names. 

"Steve" is a name. "Kryzz Ironclaw Demonhead" is not even a name at all.

Your names are wrong.


----------



## Cult (Jan 22, 2012)

Blade + Marijke said:


> Ahhh... my username is just a mixture of my two fursonas.
> 
> Marijke (actually, Marijke Rose).  It's a dutch name.  Got it when asking a Dutch friend for some female Dutch names he liked, and it came to a toss up between Femke and Marijke.  I picked Marijke because it looked and sounded prettier to me, plus is very Dutch.
> 
> ...



Wow, Split Personalities, much?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2012)

i made up a name for a thing earlier and i use it sometimes

Nezura. It's pretty much a cutesy Japanese mascot name, and the name of the living mice mascots in the Franken Fran series. I just liked the way it sounded. 
And the fact that the character Nezura is based on is basically an organ-filled costume


----------



## Night-san (Jan 22, 2012)

When I was in like... sixth grade, I used to do a lot of Warrior Cats roleplaying. My character was Nightstar. A bunch of my friends took to calling me "Night," and the name stuck. It's not original, but I've grown attached to it.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 22, 2012)

For my fursona I just used my middle name Mike.
To lazy to come up with something really creative. =\


----------



## persephane (Jan 23, 2012)

well i alternate between names. sometimes im rei and other times im persephane. persephane from greek mythology as the wife of hades. i always thought that was cool. and rei cuz i liked the character from neon genesis evangelion.


----------



## Bando (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been using something involving "bando" as my handle for quite a while now. So I just went with the familiar when I registered here. Originally came from my marching band friends, who had the nickname "bandos".

According to google bando is also a martial art based on animal attacks. Oh the irony.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

My fursonas name is Kota Titus Bearclaw. I honestly ave no idea where I got the name Kota from. Titus came to mind and reading the t section of the dictionary. Bearclaw is his last name because he's a bear plus I ran out of ideas for last names


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

I looked up Gypsy names, Andrzej popped up on the list.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I should probably round up all the names of my other characters.

*Ruth Crowely* - I called her Ruth because it sounds like a good name for a Puritan girl. And Crowely comes from Aleister Crowley because she is a witch.
*Paola Rios* - This Brazilian jaguaress Named after Brazil's biggest cities, SÃ£o Paulo and Rio de Janeiro
*Hikari Kamimura* - "Hikari" means "radiance", so obviously it's the perfect name for a glowing radioactive cat from Japan. And "Kamimura" means "over the village", which is appropiate given that she can levitate for a few seconds
*Chance London* - This name for my Scottish werewolf I like a lot. It's a spoonerism of *Lon* *Chan*ey, and also refers to author Jack London.
*Janet Maddow Finster* - This nerdy mousegirl is naturally named after different words for "window" (as in the Microsoft operating system): janela (Portuguese), mado (Japanese) and Fenster (German)
*Suzy Langley* - This English werewolf is named after different words for wolf, susi (Finnish) and lÃ ng (Chinese).
*Khristina Kirilova* - Khristina the Russian Tiger's name I picked because in English pronunciation it looks like it would be alliteration, but in the native Russian it isn't (Kh is a separate letter from K and is pronounced like the "ch" in Bach). Her last name evokes the Cyrillic alphabet that Russians use.
*Kamil Bosko* - No reason, I just picked it for this Polish lynx because it sounded good... I was torn between making his last name Bosko or Jagoda, but I went with Bosko, and now I call him primarily by his last name.
*Winnie Abbot* - This Australian shark's name is a spoonerism of *Abb*y *Win*ters, a website featuring amateur Australian girls. Her first name is short for Wilhelmina.
*Zelda LeÃ¯la Al-Nili* - This Algerian fennec's name has nothing to do with the videogame princess; instead, it refers to the Fennec's scientific name, _Vulpes Zerda_. LeÃ¯la means "night" and Al-Nili is a placename referring to the Nile, a river in Egypt, so it's furry.
*Eddie Baskerville* - This weredog's last name comes exactly where you think of, the Sherlock Holmes book _The Hound of the Baskervilles. _Eddy sounds a bit like *Oedy*pus, which makes sense because he's in an incestuous relationship.
*Sybil Baskerville* - Eddie's sister who caught lycanthropy from him. She's named Sybil after the seers in Greek mythology and because of the fact that she's studious.
*Scarlet Kreuzberger* - Scarlet is a good name for a gothic werejackal, and going with the Sherlock Holmes theme, also refers to _A Study in Scarlet. _Kreuzberger comes from Mario Kreutzberger, better known to audiences as Don Francisco from _SÃ¡bado Gigante _(yes, THAT _SÃ¡bado Gigante_), who has a segment on the show similar to _The Gong Show _called _El Chacal de La Trompeta_ (The Jackal with the Trumpet). It consist of a masked man hearing amateurs sing and playing the trumpet every time he doesn't like the song... if you're Latino, you know what I'm talking about.
*Yaromir Noyev* - A Russian name that means "strong peace", which is ironic for a very warmongering tiger. Noyev comes from the Russian version of Noah, as in Noah's ark.
*Francisco Brau y Soler (Paco)* - This Catalan werewolf is named after St. Francis, patron saint of animals who had a famous encounter with a wolf. Brau means "wild" and "Soler" means ground. Both are Catalan surnames suggesting rusticness. This is the Castilian version of his name; the original Catalan is Francesc Brau i Soler.
*Ariel Montalvo* - Ariel is a man's name (you heard that right; what was Disney thinking when they named the mermaid that?) that means "Lion of God." Montalvo is named after the Montu rollercoaster in Busch Gardens Tampa, whose logo is an eagle.
*Cynthia Turner* - This kitty girl's first name comes from the Russian/Bulgarian Ð¡Ð¸Ð½, which means blue. Her last name comes from her ability to turn people (transformation).
*Belladonna BermÃºdez* - I originally just called this pirate jaguar just Belladonna. Grimmgin suggested the name. I later added the surname BermÃºdez, which refers to the Bermuda Islands.
*Orla Mooney* - Orla is an Irish name that means "golden princess", and Mooney means "rich person." Both refer to this raccoon pirate's penchant for finding shiny things
*Adam Eshel* - He's an Israeli snake, so of course his name is going to be Adam... Eshel is a common Israeli surname as well, and one that sounds Western enough for me to use him as a PokÃ©mon trainer (he doubles as an Arbok in the PokÃ©mon universe).
*Danny Doppler* - The first name refers to Daniel from the Bible since the character is a lion (well, mountain lion, but lion nonetheless). Doppler is a German last name that he makes a pun with in his radio show _The Doppler Effect_.
Stella diRoca - Her first name refers to the star marking's in this werevixen's fur, which were makeup on her face when she was human. Her whole name, Maria Stella Giovanotta diRoca, is a jab at super-long Italian names held by pop stars like Madonna or Lady Gaga.
*Tyson Clancy Rudyard *- All of his names refer to either fire or the color red, referring to this cat's coloring.
*Thanh Thi Ly *- Thanh means "azure" or "sky blue", referring to her color. She is a cat and Tyson's mate. Some Vietnamese people might notice that the language should have the last name first and the first name last (LÃ½ Thá»‹ ThÃ nh), but Thanh was born in America, so it's in the Western Order.

I think that's all of them...



TechnoGypsy said:


> I looked up Gypsy names, Andrzej popped up on the list.



Actually, Andrzej is just the Polish version of Andrew.


----------



## Cain (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's just my username?
Didn't give much thought to it.


----------



## NarNarZombie (Jan 23, 2012)

My name was just a nickname I had for a long time. lol NarNar just sort of happened. haha


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 23, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Actually, Andrzej is just the Polish version of Andrew.


So it is


> ANDRZEJ: Polish form of Greek Andreas. In use by the Romani.


----------



## veeno (Jan 23, 2012)

Well its.....


Its a.....

How the hell should i know?


----------

